# Sticky Toffee Pudding



## Ishbel (Nov 18, 2004)

This pudding originated in the Lake District of England - and just about every pub says the recipe originated there!  However, it  can now be found on menus in restaurants and pubs the length and breadth of the British Isles.  It's quite rich and very 'more-ish'...


Pudding
6 ounces chopped pitted dates
Half pint of boiling water
Half teaspooon ginger
6 ounces of self-raising flour
2 ounces of butter
6 ounces soft brown sugar
2 Eggs
Icing sugar for dusting

Sauce

3 ounces butter
5 ounces soft brown sugar
Quarter pint double cream

Preheat the oven to 350F. Lightly grease an 8 inch round tin and set aside.

Place the dates in a bowl, and cover with boiling water; mix in the baking soda, set aside for ten minutes.  Sift the flour, ginger and baking powder together in a small bowl and set aside.  Cream the butter and sugar together in a large mixing bowl until light and fluffy. Add the eggs and beat well. Stir in the flour mixture, then the date mixture.  Spread mixture evenly in the prepared tin. Bake for 40 to 50 minutes.

Sauce
Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add sugar and cream, and simmer gently for 2 minutes stirring with a wooden spoon.

Turn out cake, dust with icing and serve with the sauce.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

**drooling** my tongue is on the floor.  I love stuff like this!.. Thank you!


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

sounds sooooooo good


----------



## Konditor (Nov 18, 2004)

Steamed puddings must surely be the most comforting of all desserts to eat during the depths of a cold winter.

My version of *Sticky Toffee Pudding* is served with Bourbon-Brown-Butter Sauce, Glazed Cranberries, and Crème-Fraîche Ice Cream; the *Sticky Date Pudding* is served with Toffee Sauce & Vanilla-Bean Ice Cream; the *Golden-Syrup-&-Date Steamed Pudding* is served with Orange Custard Sauce; *Canary Pudding* drizzled with Irish Whiskey Syrup; and the *Apple-Date Steamed Pudding* is covered with a creamy Nutmeg Sauce.  

The last-mentioned pudding is my mother's No. 1 request for Christmas-dinner dessert _every_ year I visit home for the Holidays. Not surprisingly, it isn't the only sweet item I provide for the table!


----------

